# Need perfect PHP IDE in Ubuntu



## Sathish (May 27, 2010)

anybody help me.?


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

try...Eclipse with JDT tools.


----------



## kannaanw (May 31, 2010)

As far as php is concerned ...Dreamweaver or pspad is gud... But sadly both of these application will work in windows.... so u can try installing these applications in ubuntu using wine....


----------



## eagle06 (May 31, 2010)

My personal choice is NetBeans , Eclipse .
I think netbeans is best even though it has slow startup 
Also try aptana its specially made for web development.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

Ec;ipse is better but if you got a good config pc, go for Dreamweaver using Wine


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 31, 2010)

I'm a PHP developer, IMO NetBeans is great with lots of code auto-completion, including XHTML and Javascript code hinting. Zend Studio is great, but not free.


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 6, 2010)

I think Netbeans is good.. But I am using Geany.


----------

